

Show HN: Scratch – Share scratch-off photos - leoCodePoet
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scratching/id908000841?ls=1&mt=8

======
allanhahaha
It's interesting, but definitely have room to be improved. It doesn't seem
like having a lot of users on board. Probably user engagement will be the next
step to take to make it more fun.

~~~
leoCodePoet
thanks for the feedbacks. Yea, it is just released. hope you enjoy it.

------
leoCodePoet
We hacked the project in two weeks to make the photo sharing experience fun.
Appreciate any feedbacks..

------
chunlee
Love the idea. Brand engagement is also a huge potential.

